# Austin, Texas anyone?



## MelloYello (Aug 24, 2009)

Anyone around my neck of the woods?


----------



## rufus5150 (Aug 24, 2009)

I live/work in Austin (or the surrounding area).


----------



## davidkachel (Aug 24, 2009)

Naw. Alpine.


----------

